# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] Version 7.01 Released [23/10/2017]

## mohamed73

** Biggest ever All in One Android Tool
With Basic to Advance Functions Present and Next Generation Tool  *Update # 13*  *What is New ?* *Samsung * *Add Kernel Maker from boot.img Added Two Methods of Samsung Kernel Making *  *1. Make Adb Enabled Kernel from boot.img* *2. Make Root Enabled Kernel** from boot.img**3. Make Locks Reset Kernel** from boot.img* *
No Need of Connecting any Adb Enabled Device for All these Operations  After Kernel making , boot.uat will be created in Same Folder of boot.img which will be Flashed by UAT only.  Added Calling Method for FRP Reset 
Added SM-Z300H  Added(Unlock, Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Reset FRP (ADB), Factory Reset) SM-Z300HDD Added(Unlock, Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Reset FRP (ADB), Factory Reset) SM-Z300F Added(Unlock, Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Reset FRP (ADB), Factory Reset) SM-Z300FDS Added(Unlock, Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Reset FRP (ADB), Factory Reset) SM-J106B Added(Unlock, Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Reset FRP (ADB), Factory Reset) *  *LG 
Added M320g  imei,Direct unlock M400DK imei,Direct unlock M255   imei,Direct unlock M327   imei, Direct unlock MS550  imei   Fixed Qualcomm Device Connectivity on Some PC's
Fixed Many Bugs
Fixed Asus Flasher *  * WARNING : IMEI   Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair is Intended to   Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written in Phone Back .
We are not responsible for any Problem caused by mis-using this   Function. User will be Sole Responsible for any illegal Activity done by   using this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.   D o w n l o a d L i n k  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *    -: Official Website :-  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Support : -  Official Indian Support forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Offical Turkey Support Forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Resellers :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Support Group and News Channel :-  Skype Support :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Telegram Channel :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

_SM-J500F Remove Pattern Lock [Without Data Loss]  SM-J500F Make Boot Reset Locks [Without Loss Data]:     Flashing boot.uat :     Read INFO :  _

----------

